# Low Ph, high nitrates all of a sudden?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

How should I fix these??

Last month my nitrates were 5 now they are 40-80. My Ph is low also.

The tank is a little over 6 months old. The light is on for about 5 hours in the evening and no direct sunlight!

I just cant seem to get answers ... helpppp

Right now Im suffering from an algae bloom issue which I think I know how to fix now... but how should I get my Ph and Nitrate levels back to normal?

*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish tanks always generate Nitrates and lower ph over time. Water changes are the usual and easiest way to deal with these problems. Over crowding and overfeeding will acelerate the acumulation of Nitrates. A lower ph is not deadly to fish but high Nitrates can be. Fish wastes accumulated in filter medium will also decompose into nitrates so change your filter material more frequently.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Should we do water changes more than once a week? we do about 25% weekly, and as we do that, we vacuum the bottom as well. Last month my nitrates were great. This month they are way too high. Just weird. We havent done anything different or added any new fish in months


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just by what you're saying...you really can't compare month to month. You should be comparing week to week. Check your nitrates just before your water change and let the result dictate how much water you change. Nitrates are pretty easy to figure out for reducing them, change 30% of your water and you should see a 30% drop....generally speaking anyway.

Can you test your kh? That might help in figuring out what is going on with the ph.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

KH?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

carbonate hardness....this is what keeps your ph stable. API makes a combined kh/gh test kit.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh I seee


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would say add limestone or shells to raise that Ph other that that I agree with all of the above.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

In addition to what has been recommended, I suggest not cleaning the substrate as often.
Once a month, or half the tank one month, the other the next.


----------

